# Problems with the 2005-06 GTO?



## O-Fivecc (Aug 1, 2010)

What are some of the issues that plague this car? I know almost every vehicle has its issues. I could list of plenty area's that my current truck has its problems, just wondering what they are for the GTO. I plan on going to the dragstrip on occasion and the car will probably only be a high 11 low 12 car. What are some issue's I should address before a possible failure? I think I've heard something about the rear ends?


----------



## Falco21 (May 11, 2010)

Search search search. Someone a couple weeks ago asked this same question and another member posted a list of ALL the issues involved with our goats. I tried looking for it, but i couldn't find it. You just gotta search hard and long. :lol:


----------



## Falco21 (May 11, 2010)

Found it!!:

Search this forum (and ls1gto.com) for common problems.

A quick couple of newbie simple questions to preemptively answer;
1) Its normal for the car to slightly rock at idle.
2) It will whistle sometimes after start up when cold.
3) Let it warm up a few minutes or it may buck like a mule when you start out. 
4) Also around start up, its normal to sometimes hear a slight popping sound from the trunk area. Its a check valve in the vapor recovery system operating properly.

Answers in caps to your specific questions;
Quote:
- Is 22800 miles a lot for these engines?
NO, THAT IS LOW ~ 36692 km AND I KNOW OF SEVERAL THAT ARE OVER THE 100K MILE MARK WITHOUT ISSUE.
- Are the engines reliable?
VERY, AS LONG AS THE OIL LEVEL AND CHANGE INTERVAL ARE MAINTAINED PROPERLY AND YOU DON'T BOUNCE THE ENGINE OFF THE REV LIMITER EVERY TIME YOU DRIVE IT.
- Anything I need to look out for perhaps feel when I drive it which could point out something nasty is about to happen some day soon.
SEE BELOW 
- Are the manual trannies good, strong?
YES, THE SHIFTER IS STUPID SLOPPY AND A GOOD PLACE TO UPGRADE. 
- Just the basic thing of wich every car has a couple that you need to pay some extra attention too to make sure it ok. 
SEE BELOW
Seeing it has 17's for wheels, check the inside tire edge for wear and potential strut rub. Check the top of the rear seats to make sure the stitching is intact. Check the carpets front and rear for dampness and moisture after a good rain. At 45~55 mph (70~88 kph) listen for a whining sound from the rear. Check the paint on and around the door handles for pealing. Check the tires for odd wear patterns (with 21k miles on my GTO I had to scrap the rear tires and rotate the front to the rear

Thanks to "RED BEARDED GOAT" :cheers


----------



## O-Fivecc (Aug 1, 2010)

Thanks, I have probably done 100 hours of searching in the last couple weeks lol. Only thing is, I'm searching EVERYTHING, so I have a lot to read. I think I did a search on it, but didn't come up with much. I did see abot the wheel hop and strut rub, and I saw about the Pedders kit, new springs, and drag bags helps


----------



## O-Fivecc (Aug 1, 2010)

Sweet, nothing at all I can't handle. I met a guy yesterday doing some tuning on his Titan, and he had a 2004 Z06 Vette also. I asked about these LS motors and how good they are, he said they were very relaible, so I'm feeling better about it. The reason I asked was because I went to one forums (forget which one) and their was guy talking about it being "hit or miss" with getting a lemon or not


----------



## Falco21 (May 11, 2010)

Our LS engines are extremely reliable. As long as you treat them right. lol There are people on this forum that have 100k+ miles on their goats. Thats pretty damn good. But i dont plan on getting rid of mine so when the miles get there, its time for a motor swap! =)))


----------



## dms (Jun 27, 2005)

The biggest reliable issue on the GTO is the suspension. There is a sticky at the top of the suspension thread that describes all the issues

mike
dms


----------



## dlopes89 (Jul 18, 2010)

05 m6 with 73,000 miles orginal clutch and trans and runs perfect


----------



## Gotagoat (Jan 6, 2006)

Probably the biggest problem the GTO has is being rode hard and put up wet.


----------



## O-Fivecc (Aug 1, 2010)

I see, I'm pretty meticulous with fluid changes. I guess it's time to research into the suspension some more, since that seems to be the thing that people speak of the most


----------



## TONIE (Aug 8, 2018)

my gto keep running hot what do i do to fix the problem


----------



## johni53 (Feb 10, 2010)

Front suspension was the problem with mine when I got it. Supposedly they all were cinched down very tight when being shipped from Australia and that affected the front suspension; don't know if that's b.s. or true but all I know is that after I got new polyurethane bushing all around up front the car was a different animal, felt like a new car. Paint peeling around the door handles is common, so are rear headrest upholstery problems. There's not enough tire in the back for this car so expect to go through them more than normal as even in a stock car the acceleration is addictive.
Saw somewhere in this forum years ago a guy compared owning this car to being married to a stripper; gonna cost you but it's worth it! LOL! Good luck and hope you enjoy your car.


----------



## johni53 (Feb 10, 2010)

woops! got stuck on the wrong post; sorry about that! About the overheating, check your radiator for small cracks around the bottom and check your thermostat, that's an easy and cheap fix. Good luck!


----------



## ptcerio (May 29, 2018)

Gotagoat said:


> Probably the biggest problem the GTO has is being rode hard and put up wet.


Exactly. If I didn't know the first owner of my GTO, I would never buy one.


----------

